# requires a locksmith for the noisy passenger door locks of my car



## Maymragre (Feb 27, 2013)

The passenger door locks of my car Nissan Altima 2007 are very noisy. Whenever i locks or unlocks them they makes very clunky noise which is very terrific. i dnt what's wrong at this point if anyone have some idea or knws about the best services locksmith that can fix it plzzz share with me the information.


----------



## anjumnadeem (Feb 28, 2013)

*noisy passenger door locks of my car*

The traveler entrance hair of my car Car Altima 2007 are very loud. Whenever i hair or opens them they creates very confusing disturbance which is very fantastic. i dnt what's incorrect at this factor if anyone have some concept or knws about the best solutions professional locksmith that can fix it plzzz discuss with me the details.:idhitit::waving:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

anjumnadeem said:


> The traveler entrance hair of my car Car Altima 2007 are very loud. Whenever i hair or opens them they creates very confusing disturbance which is very fantastic. i dnt what's incorrect at this factor if anyone have some concept or knws about the best solutions professional locksmith that can fix it plzzz discuss with me the details.:idhitit::waving:


First of all, your grammar is atrocious! We expect proper grammar to be used in all threads/postings. After some time spent deciphering your thread, the door lock actuator is causing the problem. Your best bet is to take the car to a Nissan dealer to be fixed.


----------



## Flashfox (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmm... looks like the result of a "Google Translate" process although they are getting much better. So I seriously doubt that anyone who can use a computer writes that bad. Seems like English is not his native language (which makes all but impossible to understand LOL)


----------



## jack smith (Sep 26, 2014)

*locksmith*

Gone are the days when we use to take the car to the workshop for repairing the locks. Now a days we have emergency lock specialists who can repair or replace the lock instantly on your first call. You only need to call them just once they will be there to repair the lock within few minutes.


----------



## Eddie Smith (Jan 23, 2016)

Seems like the door actuator isn't working properly , you must take your car to the Nissan dealer not the locksmith.Replace the actuator or make it fixed and problem will be resolved simple.


----------



## fiddlerere (Feb 16, 2017)

The thread is abandoned and all of that but maybe i can answer the question almost 4 years later for idk, someone.
The easiest solution considering you only told about the "clunky" sound will be removing the panel and looking inside for some info, you can`t get anything done from the outside. 
In the first place, i suggest to replace it. Of course, before you can try some WD-40 action but i suggest to replace the whole thing. 
detailed info
If you are located in Toronto, i suggest to call a locksmith nearby Locksmith Toronto - 24 Hour Toronto Locksmith Services. He has reasonable prices and won`t take too long.


----------



## Gabriel Baldwin (Dec 27, 2018)

There are several reasons why a door lock actuator may need to be replaced. Sometimes a door lock actuator stops working completely. In some cars, a door lock actuator becomes noisy and produces a squeaking or buzzing noise when the power door locks are locked or unlocked. If the electric motor or the mechanism inside the door lock actuator wears out, the door lock may lock or unlock slowly or work sometimes but not all the time. In some cars, a failed door lock actuator may lock but won’t unlock, or the other way around. In most cases, the problem with a door lock actuator is limited to only one door.


----------

